# New litter



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

My Semi longhaired BEW gave birth to 14 little ones on wednesday, I took the 7 boys out on the first day  It is such a shame people dont want them. Mum and babies doing well  
Dad is a himi.
I have another litter due soon hopefully, the Argent banded doe is with my himi buck atm. If anyone is wanting a buck at all please let me know and I will keep one for you from this litter, but cannot guarentee colour as I do tend to take boys out as early as I can.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Was that the ginormous one in the photo comp? If so I knew shed have a lot! Congrats on the babies...It is a shame about the bucks, theyre by far my favourites personally, but obviously its a space and time issue with extra cleaning etc

Also pics please?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats.....


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Was that the ginormous one in the photo comp? If so I knew shed have a lot! Congrats on the babies...It is a shame about the bucks, theyre by far my favourites personally, but obviously its a space and time issue with extra cleaning etc
> 
> Also pics please?


Yes it was the doe in the comp. I was quite suprised as she got even bigger than that photo! in the last 2 days she grew enormously!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some pics!
7 does









Sat on my 9 yr olds hand.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! Very nice babies


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Cuuute :love


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Angelmouse said:


> My Semi longhaired BEW gave birth to 14 little ones on wednesday, I took the 7 boys out on the first day  It is such a shame people dont want them. Mum and babies doing well
> Dad is a himi.
> I have another litter due soon hopefully, the Argent banded doe is with my himi buck atm. If anyone is wanting a buck at all please let me know and I will keep one for you from this litter, but cannot guarentee colour as I do tend to take boys out as early as I can.


There are plenty of rescues who will take boys neuter them and then rehome them. Boys are lovely


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

They from the himmi buck Rachel? you sure because he didnt carry broken... :?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

One of us mis-read this then Dom, the way I read it this litter aren't from the Himi buck from you, the litter she's waiting on are from your Himi buck :?:

I think!! :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes they are from the himi but mum carries broken so I guess thats where they have come from,
I only have one other male and he is a vari and I always get vari's come out in his litters.
There is 1 white/cream doe with red eyes so I am waiting to see if she come out with himi points.


----------

